# Fantasy on a theme from Beethoven's 'The Ruins of Athens'



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I wonder if anyone can help me understand the composition / history of this piece. It appears to me that Schubert wrote it (for what?) and then that Liszt transcribed it for piano and orchestra. 

Is that right? Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

As far as I know that is an original work by Liszt.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

You must be right about that. I can't find the Schubert info anywhere. But I have a CD sleeve here that attributes the work to "Franz Schubert / Franz Liszt." Seems to simply be an error.


----------

